

Crawling the Hacker News - Danilka

How legal and possible is that to crawl news.ycombinator.com and repost it on my blog, for instance?
======
ColinWright
Perfectly possible. Ethical? Different question.

Further, if you annoy hackers and they think you are being unethical, they may
choose to take more "direct action".

Why would you do this anyway? If you actually do some work and invest some
effort, somehow to increase the value, it would be less objectionable. Perhaps
curate, summarise, then point at the original.

------
Danilka
I just wanted to make it look more readable. Like that Chrome extension, just
posted on some permanent url, so you can access it from anywhere.

